# Switch/Outlet not working (6 wires)



## fb0605 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have an outlet wired to a switch. While changing outlet I discovered that there were 6 wires: 1 red, 1 black, 2 white, 1 ground and 1 black back wired. Is this normal? also the outlet does not work. Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 23, 2008)

There are 2 possibilities there but more than likely, the blacks should be wired together under the same gold screw on the back of the receptacle, then the red should be under the other gold screw. (white wires under the silver screws) There is a small tab that connects both top and bottom receptacles together, usually this tab is broken off and then the receptacle with the red wire is switched, the other is always on. If it's not working at all, the problem could still be anywhere in the circuit.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 23, 2008)

fb0605 said:


> I have an outlet wired to a switch. While changing outlet I discovered that there were 6 wires: 1 red, 1 black, 2 white, 1 ground and 1 black back wired. Is this normal?


Yes, sounds typical of a switched receptacle.




fb0605 said:


> also the outlet does not work.


Did it ever work? Did you flip the switch?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 23, 2008)

No this is *NOT* normal even w/a dual circuit outlet.  Get someone in there that can physically inspect what you have going on.  DO NOT take any action based on statements that read "more than likely", "probably", "could be", "maybe", etc....


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 23, 2008)

What's not normal about it? There's a hot, neutral, and switched leg going in, and a hot and neutral going out.

I like SquareEye's advice, except please don't put more than one wire on a screw. Wirenut them together along with a pigtail, and wire the pigtail to the screw.


----------



## triple D (Mar 24, 2008)

Like speedy asked, did it work at any time you have lived there. And I'm just going to assume since you said it was wired to a switch, that you did try that switch? And yes the way wiring is hooked to plug is perfect and to code in all 50 I'm 50 mi. north of you, hi neighbor! If it comes down to it, I know an electrician


----------

